# Broken Rack Archery new indoor range pics and address



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Broken Rack Archery has opened up their new location with indoor range. It is at 4287 Armstrong blvd. Batavia Ohio 45103


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

That looks great


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice Billy


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks awesome, can't wait to come down and check it out.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I see all the hard work paid off. Best of luck in your new facility.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

You guys will love it!!!


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks awesome guys. Anyone looking for a new bow or any archery equipment give these guys a shout. Top notch!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks real nice !!!!


----------

